# Leere E-Mails



## Tonguru (25 Juli 2003)

Hab das nun schon ein paar Mal bekommen und frag mich nach Sinn und Zweck der Übung:

Eine leere Mail, lediglich anfangs oder ganz unten ein Buchstabensalat, aktuell gerade eine Mail von "[email protected]" mit dem Betreff "SmartSuite Millennium Edition V9.7  ztivj" und dem Kauderwelsch "vjd qq jjcz z dodqoso hox" in der ersten Zeile der Mail. 

Eine Überprüfung der Mail-Adresse? Aber wie? Und was soll der Buchstabensalat?


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 Juli 2003)

> Und was soll der Buchstabensalat?



Bei solchen leeren Mails mit nur Buchstabensalat (btw: ist das eine Nur-Text-Mail oder HTML?) schlägt mittlerweile mein Konspirationstheoretikerhirn Purzelbäume.
Wenn sonst kein Sinn dahinterstecken kann ist's vieleicht als Spam getarnte Terroristenkommunikation? :roll:

Ich wüßte nicht was sonst dahinterstecken könnte, außer natürlich einem völlig IQ-freien Spammer, aber das wäre ja zu einfach :holy: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2003)

Evtl. Prüfung der Mailadresse oder einfach eine auf dem Transport verhunzte Mail...


----------



## Tonguru (25 Juli 2003)

@Stalker2002

HTML ist bei mir aktiviert, aber die Mail sieht nach Textformatierung aus.
Auch nach längerem Warten wird kein Bild oder sonstwas nachgeladen.

@Heiko

Wie geht das, wenn ich keinen "Abmelden"-Button oder sonstiges zur Bestätigung habe?


Hab grad die Lösung gefunden...
Beim Überfahren mit der Maus wird ersichtlich, daß ein Link hinter der leer scheinenden Fläche steht (also doch HTML!).
Komme auf eine Site namens
http:/ /www.bagngrab.com/lotus/lotus97.htm
sieht harmlos aus, Software halt, seltsam aber daß unter
http:/ /www.bagngrab.com
nur eine "Testpage" steht... hmm...


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2003)

Tonguru schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht das, wenn ich keinen "Abmelden"-Button oder sonstiges zur Bestätigung habe?


Evtl. dadurch, dass keine Fehlermeldung kommt?


----------



## Tonguru (25 Juli 2003)

Das nenne ich prompte Bedienung!   

Thanx!

Jo, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. 
Viele gehen den Weg der Bestätigung per "Abmelden"-Button, der auf eine Site führt, mit eben solchem Buchstabensalat im Link.
Oder daß man eine leere Mail zurück schicken soll. Da ist die Absenderverfolgung natürlich einfach  :-? 

Also freu ich mich auf die nächste(n) leere(n) Mail(s)...  :bigcry:


----------



## technofreak (25 Juli 2003)

Hab mal die URl getraced: 

Abenteuerlich langsam (über 12 Stationen) , aber es gibt sie, und auch Whois liefert ein Ergebnis ,
in der Wüste Nevada ..... (tatsächlich , kein Witz....) 

tf


----------



## Tonguru (25 Juli 2003)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal die URl getraced:
> 
> Abenteuerlich langsam (über 12 Stationen)
> 
> tf



Das erklärt wohl, warum sich trotz aktiviertem HTML kein Bild in der Mailvorschau aufbaut, obwohl ein Link vorhanden ist 

(Mit "Markieren" / "Alles auswählen" entlarvt man die Bilderplatzhalter)


----------

